# HS 1132 - Reverse OK, Forward NG or jerky



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

When I operate the speed lever, it works smoothly in reverse at variable speeds but in forward it gets jerky although it seems to change speed depending on how far I've pushed the lever. I read a similar entry: Aha, it might be the cable! The cable seems excellent, the range of motion on the transmission fitting is good. 

Also, the "shear pin/bolt" on the right side broke while this was going on. I've had this happen several times last year, I put in a new bolt (or the official pin (drift?) with a cotter pin). My dealer says he sells very few of these. 
*
HELP? And Thanks.* 

I directed the blower up an incline (8' rise in about 30') and the drive treads started to buck but it settled down and I used it for another few minutes and it started bucking again, or not going forward at all. 


I bought this 18 months ago and it's been trouble free except for shear pins
No maintenance done since last winter (although I drain the gas = new gas is fresh) - I was going to change the oil when I finished -
The fluid level in the reservoir seems correct (I've never changed it)
When this happened, I'd been running it about 30-45 minutes
My local Honda dealer doesn't recall a similar problem (and he's closing in 3 days! Boo!)
I've maintained and rebuilt a 1995 John Deere 828 snow blower bought new. The engineering on the Honda is dazzling.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

How old is this machine? It could be a bushing or bearing in the right transmission is worn and letting the gears slip. The countershaft bushing is usually the first to go. That would make the jerking. 
When you have it in gear and it stops going ahead on you. Tie down the handle and get down and see if the input shaft from the hydrostatic transmission to the right transmission is turning . If so the problem lies in the right transmission.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what confuses me is that it started happening after 30-40 minutes???

is this the first time? when you push the F/R handle forward can you look underneath the control panel and see if it's not holding up. if it's kinking then pull the boot off and spray some cable lube down .

the jerking does suggest something more severe.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> what confuses me is that it started happening after 30-40 minutes???
> 
> is this the first time? when you push the F/R handle forward can you look underneath the control panel and see if it's not holding up. if it's kinking then pull the boot off and spray some cable lube down .
> 
> the jerking does suggest something more severe.


Thank you. The steep hill occurred at 30-40 minutes. I think that rocking it and pushing the machine uphill (forward) caused the problem. I mentioned the time to show the machine had been working and was fully warmed up. 

As I said, I checked the cable and the action is excellent and the arm moves properly.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

Prime said:


> How old is this machine? It could be a bushing or bearing in the right transmission is worn and letting the gears slip. The countershaft bushing is usually the first to go. That would make the jerking.
> When you have it in gear and it stops going ahead on you. Tie down the handle and get down and see if the input shaft from the hydrostatic transmission to the right transmission is turning . If so the problem lies in the right transmission.


In FORWARD it jerks, and might pause, but not long enough I could look underneath while it's running. 
I could put blocks underneath both the front and back so the treads don't touch the ground and do what you ask. I examined it just now (it's 5°) and I see the output shaft you're asking me to check. 


Is the objective to see if the output shaft is turning smoothly while the tracks are being jerky?

ALSO, it now sounds "rattelly" when I put it all the way forward.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

Prime said:


> How old is this machine?


Forgot to say - it was originally purchased 12/31/2001


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

Is this problem still occurring, or is it something that only happens after it's been running for a while? If it's a problem you can replicate all the time (machine works fine and then breaks down after a length of time) I wonder if there is air getting into the hydrostatic unit? Did you notice if the reservoir had any fluid in it when the issue was happening?

If the problem is permanent, it could also be what Prime mentioned (the gear is beginning to slip on the output shaft of the transmission; reverse does not put the same load as forward and therefore isn't slipping yet).

Before getting too invested, I'd triple check your cable, and maybe give some thought to changing the fluid in the hydro unit. Contrary to what the manual says, you can change the fluid without pulling the tranny, but you have to take care when refilling not to introduce air into the system (and having the drain hole pointing straight up in the air). 

Oh, which pin did you break? The one going through the drive wheel for the track, or the auger block?


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

JimmyD said:


> Is this problem still occurring, or is it something that only happens after it's been running for a while? If it's a problem you can replicate all the time (machine works fine and then breaks down after a length of time) I wonder if there is air getting into the hydrostatic unit? Did you notice if the reservoir had any fluid in it when the issue was happening?
> 
> If the problem is permanent, it could also be what Prime mentioned (the gear is beginning to slip on the output shaft of the transmission; reverse does not put the same load as forward and therefore isn't slipping yet).
> 
> ...




The problem is constant (it STARTED after 30 minutes)
The fluid reservoir level has always been good
The cable looks and operates perfectly
The pin that broke is in the right front track drive wheel


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

A bit of an update to this thread, OP lives in next town over from me so we communicated a bit and I offered to stop by and take a look at the machine. Took the tracks off and opened the right transmission and it had a few issues. 

1) Grease had gone bad due to water, salt/sand getting in the case over the years. 
2) All gears had pitting and a couple of teeth were worn due to sand and oxidation. 
3) All bearings were shot. 
4) Secondary shaft/pin bushing was eaten up as suspected by "prime" initially. 
5) Bushing for the main drive shaft was gone. 
6) All the bearings on the drive shaft were bad. 
7) The opening in the gear case and on the chassis plate were enlarged due to the driveshaft being wobbly. 

OP ordered the parts last week and we got together yesterday to put everything together. All is well now and the machine is back up and running as it should with tracks treading smoothly forward and back.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Great that your up and running. Nice to have someone with experience to lend a hand. That right tranny is a little intimidating the first go round. Im amazed that it lasted as long as it did without problems. 10 years seems to be about the normal for most. Your good to go now.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Prime said:


> Great that your up and running. Nice to have someone with experience to lend a hand. That right tranny is a little intimidating the first go round. *Im amazed that it lasted as long as it did without problems. *10 years seems to be about the normal for most. Your good to go now.


It seems like the machine is from early 2000s so I'd say at least 12~15 years old. My go to grease is Mobil 1, thats what I ended up using yesterday as well, also installed a grease zerk and told OP to pump in a bit of fresh grease into the case every year.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

JnC, that's really nice to help out a fellow user that way. Great work, kudos on going to extra mile! 

Sounds like the drive system was in kinda tough shape, but I'm glad you guys got it back on its feet! And being able to help someone in-person helps illustrate why it's so useful to list your location in your user profile.


----------



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

JnC said:


> A bit of an update to this thread, OP lives in next town over from me so we communicated a bit and I offered to stop by and take a look at the machine. Took the tracks off and opened the right transmission and it had a few issues.
> 
> 1) Grease had gone bad due to water, salt/sand getting in the case over the years.
> 2) All gears had pitting and a couple of teeth were worn due to sand and oxidation.
> ...


*JnC was FANTASTIC! *

*Here's the OP perspective:*

I studied his sticky post on "servicing the transmission and HS" - I STUDIED IT!
I started work on it, pulling off the right side plate. Yuck!
The actual cause of the problem was not obvious. So I studied the post again.
I clicked on "JnC" so I could send him a "Thank You" message. His words and pictures were fabulous. And I noticed he was in Bedford - hey, that's only 10 miles from me!
JnC responded that he would stop by and check it out. Wow! That was wonderful.
JnC showed up and dived right in. I had the machine perched on its side, with the right side up. He put it on its nose and ripped apart the left side, pulling all the axle parts out.
He identified the problem almost immediately, showing me where the play was excessive, etc. FYI, all the bearings on the axle and 3 inside the transmission were bad. My idea that I just needed to repair problems inside the transmission right case was completely wrong.
That evening he sent me links for all the parts I needed and clued me into Boats.net as a GREAT source for parts.
Yesterday JnC came again and in 2-3 hours reassembled the blower, added oil, and did a test drive. Wow!
I have an excellent tool collection (I owned a 5-man VW/Audi/Porsche repair shop for 14 years), although I was never a mechanic _(although I did do the occasional clutch or valve job)._ But I'm 72 and I've lost some of my skills, both mental and physical. I would have spent many, many hours, probably replacing unnecessary parts, bought from the local dealer. I probably would have finally realized there were problems with the axle bearings after I found the blower wasn't working properly. And I might not have managed to get it working correctly without realizing what was wrong.

*Instead I got to assist a true wizard for 5-6 hours *for 5-6 hours. He was gracious and entertaining. How remarkable is that?

*THANK YOU, JnC! *


----------

